# My bettas long fins - fin rot or filter?



## MaiCarInMtl (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm freaking out! 

I've been next to my fish tank all day and within an hour, my bettas fins went from looking so nice to being all ... I don't know! 

I think it might be the filter but I am not sure and I don't know what to do! I don't think fin rot would've done this so quickly. 

Please, someone help me, tell me what it could be. I often see him hanging out near the filter but nothing's happened up until now. I feel so bad. 

Here are some pictures if it helps you tell me what the problem is.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

Have his fins not always been like that? He looks like a crowntail betta to me; their fins have that fringe naturally.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

First let me say your bettas are beautiful, love the colors. We have a betta in my daughter's tank the fins look just like the ones in your photo. I do believe it is a crowntail, the fins have been like that since we bought him about 8months ago. We have never had any signs of illness with him. 

Just to be on the safe side, test your water and post your stats. Are you noticeing any other problems such as not eating or not being active?


----------



## MaiCarInMtl (Dec 19, 2006)

He's not a crowntail (or at least not to such an extent). He has a bit of fringe naturally, but I really think he got caught in the filter. I've now taken the filter out (if that means water changes more frequently, then that's fine by me). 

I've been monitoring the water for a few weeks now. pH is 7.2, Nitrites at 0, Ammonia between 0-0.6 When I first got him, I put Methylene blue in the water but that was only for one week. I had also used aquarium salt up until 2 weeks ago. Other than that, I treat the water with dechlorinator and aquari-sol. 

He's behaving normally though (swimming around, appetite is good). 

He does have beautiful colours, when I saw him at the pet store I just totally fell in love with him! I called him Phoenix because of his colours (looks like blue and redish flames). 

I just feel so bad he got hurt like this  I'm going to try and go to the pet store tomorrow (they were closed today) to get some Melafix (which I've heard helps with the rebuilding of fins).

Poor little guy  I feel so guilty!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think its fin rot, but this is a tough call. Either way, damage has been done, and the best medication I could suggest would be "fungus eliminator" by jungle pet supplies.
Most LFS's should have it in stock. If not, you can buy it online at:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1

Dosing this medication into the betta's water for 1 wk will help if there is a problem, yet its safe enough in case there isn't, it will work more as preventive medication. Be careful NOT to overdose, and NO SALT in the water while using this medication... there is salt in the med. You can combine this with the Methylene Blue for that week. The water will turn sort of aqua in color (blue/green), this is normal, and after treatment, a series of water changes will remove the color. 
With no filter currently running, it is safe to do a 100% water change in that tank, and I actually prefer it. Bettas don't put out so much waste that bioload is a problem unless they are overfed.
A safer way to do this, and easier, is to get a hospital bowl and stick a fake plant in it for the betta to have a hiding place. Medicate the water, fill the bowl with it, and do a daily water change in the bowl with the medicated water. You can mix up to 3 gallons at a time, and it makes dosing it much easier. You can do this in a bucket with a cover, then each day, use the medicated water to change 100% in the bowl. After a week, put the betta back into his tank without the filter. The medicated water can be used for up to 48 hrs after mixing it. Longer than that, mix it fresh.
If you need dosing instructions for the bucket/bowl method, PM me, I'll be happy to help.
Good Luck!


----------

